# 67 power window questions



## SammyLJ (Jul 3, 2011)

My GTO project has most of the wiring cut and chopped out. I am trying to get the power windows rolled down and test the window motors at the same time. How can I go about powering up the motors without a complete electrical system? I have looked at the wiring diagrams and I see no ground in the system which would lead me to believe that these are internally grounded.... is that true? I have uploaded the schematics.

my other question is, when shopping for a wiring harness, will the power window wiring come with a dash harness or is it a separate thing i will need to buy?

thanks in advance


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The motors should be self grounding. They are also reversible polarity motors. Therefore you can touch a 12V power scource, negative terminal, to the door, and a positive line to EITHER terminal on the door motor. One side will make the window go up, the other terminal will make the window go down. Eric


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

i used a dewalt cordless battery to get my windows up and down. I made two leads with female spade wire connectors on one end to plug into the battery and had alligator clips on the other end to hook to the window motor wires, also how I played with the power seats


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That's what I use also...very handy :cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I use an old battery charger set on 10amps.


If the windows have not been used in many years. It would be best to remove the motors and take them apart. Give them a really good cleaning on the contacts. Remove all old grease front and back, then try to get them going. The gears are plastic also and need a good cleaning/ re-greasing. The grease gets hard and will cause things to not work. I have 3 sets of motor and 2 sets of regulators for a 66. I have cleaned them all and re-greased them everyone of them work. Some didn't at first but getting the contacts shiny new helped. I got 5 of them from a junk yard and they looked super bad then.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I beleive it is it's own harness for power windows.


----------

